# Bear killed my cousin thursday night.



## Dana Young (Jun 19, 2010)

Now I have one more reason to hate bears. one ran out in front of my cousin thursday night just above the white county line causing their jeep to flip 3 times and break her neck. she died on scene. thats why we need to kill more bears  the streach of road she was on has had several bears rran over on it. I hope no one else gets hurt we need to kill them all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Dana, my heartfelt regrets on this tragedy. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 19, 2010)

I hate to hear about things like that happening...
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers also!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2010)

Dana,

Remember the good times with the young lady.

I will keep you and the family in my thoughts and prayers.

gobble


----------



## Jranger (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent for the family...


----------



## bowstring (Jun 19, 2010)

heartfelt sympathy and prayers to you and your family. 
I am making a pledge to help you im anyway to harvest theses bears. 

with deepest sympathy, Jack bowstring Gleason


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 19, 2010)

She was a great person, friend and mother.......... We grew up together had a lot of good times over the years. I even got the honor of taking her to her Senior Prom......... She will be missed by many............


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 19, 2010)

Dana, so sorry to hear this...My prayers for her, her family
and yours.....
She is with God now........


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure hate to hear the news....


----------



## coondog96 (Jun 19, 2010)

so sorry to hear about your loss...for you and your family


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. We will be praying for her and her family.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 19, 2010)

Prayers for all, we will be in the woods soon!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Rem 742 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dana,
    I'm really sorry about your loss. What was her name? Just wonder if I knew her or any of her other relatives.
                                              Ricky Lawson


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Dana. We will really get after them this fall. I will keep your family in my prayers. I'll be thinking of you. That is an awful tragedy that no one should have to deal with.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## dertiedawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Dana, you all are in my prayers.


----------



## david w. (Jun 21, 2010)

Terrible,Just terrible.

Prayers sent.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jun 21, 2010)

We will keep you and your family in our prayers. I dont know what else to say that has not already been said. Remember her always, and think of the good times often.


----------



## pnome (Jun 21, 2010)

That's horrible Dana! 

I'm so sorry for your family.

Georgia has needed to raise the bear limit for a while now.  Looks like they are finally gonna do it this year.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 21, 2010)

It is an awful shame. No one likes it when a promising young life is cut short. Somehow I dont think the bear intended for her to leave the roadway.


----------



## Coastie (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.accessnorthgeorgia.com/detail.php?n=230163

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss.

On a very serious note, and not to take away from the tragedy, I wished she would have been wearing her seatbelt.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 21, 2010)

Prayers and hugs to the family.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 21, 2010)

No the bear was just being a bear looking for food but the point is we have too many bear in north Ga, If any of you remember going tto the great smokey mtns in the 60s and 70s we are seeing as many bears now in the north ga mtn ares as you saw then in the remote mtns. thanks for the prayers and thoughts.


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 21, 2010)

loosing a family member is a hard thing to go through....

my thoughts and prayers are with yall!

please send my condolences....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 21, 2010)

Dana,
Prayers for you and the family.Im sorry for your loss.

Any needs,pm me Brother.

Chris


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes seatbelts do save lives...... but it would not have mattered in this case. I spoke with some of the guys who worked the scene and they said it would have been the same outcome with or without a seatbelt.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 21, 2010)

Sure hate to hear this Dana! Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Dub (Jun 22, 2010)

Dana & Unicoidawg....I'm very sorry to hear about this.

My prayers are with you in this tragic time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a terrible loss; sorry Dana.
My prayers added for her, her family and friends.


----------



## hntg4fun (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  I hope to go bear hunting and get one with your cousin in mind!


----------



## Mopey (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, We will keep your family in our prayers


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 22, 2010)

Dana,
man I'm very sorry to hear that.
Chris


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh dang Dana I am so sorry to hear that!! my condolences and prayers to you and your family bro.

Which line bro?? white/towns white/habersham or white lumpkin? I've hunted all of em (killed bears off all of em) and will make a point to hunt that one even more.

Again Dana I am so sorry for your loss.. It's Not the sister of Kyle Parris you're talking about is it?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss dana.best wishes to the family left behind.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't understand why things pan out the way they do sometimes, but sorry for your family's loss and prayers sent.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, prayers up for you and her families.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 22, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> Now I have one more reason to hate bears. one ran out in front of my cousin thursday night just above the white county line causing their jeep to flip 3 times and break her neck. she died on scene. thats why we need to kill more bears  the streach of road she was on has had several bears rran over on it. I hope no one else gets hurt we need to kill them all.



Sorry for your loss you and yours are in my Prayers


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Dana, I am sorry to hear of this tragedy. My thoughts and Prayers are with you all.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 23, 2010)

Tragic ............ so sorry for your loss.


----------



## big cheez (Jun 23, 2010)

sorry to hear about that, keeping you and your family in our prayers


----------



## AHERRING (Jun 23, 2010)

Gonna keep yall in my prayers


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 23, 2010)

*Dana,sorry to hear about this*

Prayers are extended to you and the young lady's family.


----------



## Son (Jun 23, 2010)

So sad, condolences to you and the rest.


----------



## justdang (Jun 23, 2010)

Prayers for you all included here


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Dana.Will keep your family in our prayers. Scott


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 23, 2010)

wow that is terrible, so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## dog1 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Loss*

Dana,

So sorry to hear of your loss.  My prayers are with you and your family.  dog1


----------



## Booner Killa (Jun 24, 2010)

Dana, I'm soooooooo sorry to hear the news man! Prayers for you and your family are on the way brother!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about your cousin's aweful, tragic accident.  Ya'll are in our thoughts & prayers, too.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 25, 2010)

So sorry, prayers sent.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 28, 2010)

Condolences are extended too You And the family.Dana .Sorry too  hear of this tragedy.


----------



## nx95240 (Jun 28, 2010)

your family are in my thoughts and prayers also!


----------



## VisionCasting (Jun 28, 2010)

Praying for you and your family Dana.


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

Praying for you and your family,so sorry to hear of this tragedy.


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Jul 3, 2010)

I hated to hear that Dana. Dad called and told me about that! Yall will be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 3, 2010)

Dana, 

My heartfelt prayers are with you and your family during this time of loss. I'll be callin on y'all for this upcoming bear hunt. My Dad, his sons, and grandsons (all 11 of us ;-) will base out of Jenny's Creek like we do every fall hunt. We'll be the God fearing, Jesus worshiping, heavily armed camo hunting group with 4 campers there ready to fill our tags.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 3, 2010)

Prayers sent for your family. Man there are some sick people on here.


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Dana.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear Dana.  I will try to do my part this fall and kill one of them furry critters.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 4, 2010)

All right folks I cleaned up a few comments here. Lets keep this one on track....


----------



## bowstring (Jul 6, 2010)

well done,ty.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Dana -- don't log in here often any more and just saw this-- eddy


----------



## rafvnrd (Aug 8, 2010)

My the good Lord give your family strength through these difficult times...our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 17, 2010)

*terrible*

Terrible tragedy.
Sorry for your loss, and the rest of the family's loss too.


A bear is a big animal to hit.  Maybe swerving to avoid it was the best course of action. Hitting it might have caused a crash, too.

I hit a big deer one time that had just been knocked down by the car ahead of me. It was like the Dukes of Hazzard. We went flying.  But because the road was straight and level at that point, we didn't wreck. Had time to regain control and brake.


----------

